# Hello Forums



## Swoleisback (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi new to the whole forum world looking to get advise about gear. Looking I do bodybuilding as a hobby/lifestyle i took a few month off from lifting due to injuries but now i feel good and ready to get back. 
looking for good advise I have a good knowledge also. but not much on internet gear.

"from the ashes i rise reborn "


----------



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Swoleisback* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

www.world-pharma.org


----------



## superted (Oct 31, 2010)

Excellent choice my friend 

 its a great site with lots of knowledgeable dudes

 If you get a chance come check out my log, link is in my signature always happy to have another bro along for the ride

and feel free to ask away absolutely anything


----------



## Swoleisback (Oct 31, 2010)

Thank you . This was a great choice ! I hAve been reading alot  . I appreciate the support . I'll def check out your log and ask questions  . Thanks again


----------



## superted (Nov 1, 2010)

Swoleisback said:


> Thank you . This was a great choice ! I hAve been reading alot  . I appreciate the support . I'll def check out your log and ask questions  . Thanks again



thanks bro

and ask away


----------



## rocco-x (Nov 4, 2010)

welcome...!


----------

